# sccy cpx-2 loose barrel ?



## percussion (Dec 1, 2019)

new out of box not yet fired. I know that when slide is open it is common that barrel is loose. . but when slide is in forward.the end of barrel & slide moves up and sideways close to 1/32 inch movement. should be of concerned or is this common for this model gun . thanks


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

percussion said:


> new out of box not yet fired. I know that when slide is open it is common that barrel is loose. . but when slide is in forward.the end of barrel & slide moves up and sideways close to 1/32 inch movement. should be of concerned or is this common for this model gun . thanks


Some slide and barrel movement is acceptable, the sight is on top of the slide and if slide and barrel are locked up the bullet should go where the sight aims. I don't see an issue, but:

If you have any doubt contact the manufacturer for guidance.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

denner12 said:


> Some slide and barrel movement is acceptable, the sight is on top of the slide and if slide and barrel are locked up the bullet should go where the sight aims. I don't see an issue, but:
> 
> If you have any doubt contact the manufacturer for guidance.


+1


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’ve had a couple of them over the last few years. It’s very common and the way the gun is made. Never found it to cause any problem. In fact if you shake it side to side when it’s empty with the mag out the barrel will rattle slightly. Doesn’t affect anything.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The slide has to travel on the frame. When the frame is polymer, especially one without metal rail inserts, there is always a little play


----------

